# Help: Angelfish Are Laying Eggs



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have 2 beautiful Angels in a 30 gallon tank all by themselves, one platinum white, the other lace black. I looked up at my tank today, and noticed that they have sprayed several hundred eggs on my tank. I've breeded Convicts before and know that they're very easy to raise because the parents do all the work. However, how about Angelfish, are they good parents and if I wanted these eggs to spawn, do the parents eat their own eggs and fry?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

If it is there 1st spawn chances are they will eat them. Some angels get it together eventually and raise others never manage to raise them successfully 

So you can leave them there and see or try to raise yourself

Good luck


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Sounds exciting, good luck!


----------

